# Shpongle



## goidanja (Feb 13, 2008)

Shpongles Divine Moments of Truth or DMT is an amzing song acoompanied by an extremely trippy video which can be found here flashback


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Feb 18, 2008)

Hell fucking yeah DMT is their best song. I love shpongle, Beja Flor is another one of my favorites. It just messes you up if you're tripped out. Put on your IPod and walk through some woods!!! I have a bunch of there shit and if you like shpongle then I suggest also getting the band Hallucinogen, and Infected Mushroom


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

yo i forgot about shpongle..i had this hippie chick at my apartment and see saw my music collection and said "hey you would like these guys" and put in shpongle..i was feelin it and i wasnt even smokin


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

i should post some of my music on here if you like that kinda stuff


----------



## jbreeze (Feb 18, 2008)

speakin of which, im about to download some stuff now so i can smoke out later n chill


----------

